

GRE - gvwoods

Anyone have any comments on the best book/software/websites for getting ready to take the GRE's.
======
noisedom
Best websites:

<http://www.drrajusgre.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=15>

I'm sure ETS isn't happy about this, but some test takers in India regularly
post actual GRE quant questions to these forums.

<http://www.quizlet.com>

This fantastic site lets you create your own virtual flashcard sets manually
or from other people's sets. Once you've got your sets there's a variety of
study games they have to help you learn your words. Theres a couple high
frequency GRE word lists here that you can hack up into manageable amounts and
work through progressively.

Best book: Barron's

I also have a few helpful .pdf's I found during my studies. Noisedom@gmail.com
if you want them. Good luck on your test, I take mine in January.

------
gvwoods
Thanks for the suggestions. I will pick up Barron's GRE and the Princeton
Review this evening. noisedom:those websites look to be very helpful as well.
Thanks

------
UsNThem
Good books include : 1\. Barrons GRE 2\. princeton review

------
rms
Study vocab using spaced repetition software like Anki.

